# Buying a Portable Media Player



## soppy1291 (Mar 22, 2007)

I am in the market for a new portable media player. I am going on lots of trips this summer and want to at least have MP3's and movies (preferably photos too but not necessary) for these trips. I will need to order it soon. It must have at least 30GB of space, a decent screen (think iTouch sized) and not be too bulky or thick. I can't go over $300. I have been looking for a really long time and wanted to see what your suggestions would be for the best/closest to my specs. I currently use iTunes so bonus points if your suggestion works with that. I was considering a Zune but am hesitant to buy one, after all it is Microsoft and my Dad bought a Wing Smartphone (or something like that) and it keeps messing up. Are Zunes bad like this? Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## oddball2910 (Dec 20, 2006)

I do not personally have one, but i know a few people who have a Zune and they absolutely love them. I know that they work fairly well, but the battery life while watching videos isn't the greatest--only four hours or so. It doesn't support very many video formats but that's easily fixable with conversion software. Poor reviews for a zune are few and far between.


----------



## MountainMike (Jun 21, 2008)

soppy1291 said:


> I am in the market for a new portable media player. I am going on lots of trips this summer and want to at least have MP3's and movies (preferably photos too but not necessary) for these trips. I will need to order it soon. It must have at least 30GB of space, a decent screen (think iTouch sized) and not be too bulky or thick. I can't go over $300. I have been looking for a really long time and wanted to see what your suggestions would be for the best/closest to my specs. I currently use iTunes so bonus points if your suggestion works with that. I was considering a Zune but am hesitant to buy one, after all it is Microsoft and my Dad bought a Wing Smartphone (or something like that) and it keeps messing up. Are Zunes bad like this? Thanks a lot in advance.


I have found, for myself, that traveling and movies do not mix. My choice was a solid-state Samsung Zen with a small (by today's standards) 1 GB capacity. I chose to listen to music and other audio MP3 files. I chose a solid-state device with an AA battery as a power source so that the device would survive dropping and be easily re-powerable no matter where I was. Keep in mind that devices powered by proprietary Li-Ion batteries must have the batteries replaced by a service shop or the manufacturer.

It sounds to me like you would almost want a laptop for your purposes - it would give you a very nice screen size.

I have heard negative comments about the Zune, and like yourself, shun MS devices.
:3stooges:
Mike


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Some of the newer Archos players are good. My father swears by them.


----------



## techbay2009 (May 15, 2009)

Hello,

Here is the "HDMI 1080p Media Player" support (Memory Card/USB Flash Drive/USB Portable HDD) only $59.90 :wave:

Just insert memory card or USB flash drive or USB portable hard disk, you can show larger-than life high resolution images, video clips and play MP3 music files on your HDTV.

You can take a look here http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0026MJ6VO.


----------

